
Extreme Pair Programming - Guy Steele and Richard Stallman - nickb
http://cycle-gap.blogspot.com/2007/09/extreme-pair-programming-guy-steele-and.html
======
pg
Incidentally also a convenient counterexample against measuring productivity
in LOC.

~~~
mdemare
Actually, I believe that 50 LOC/person/day is a lot higher than the U.S.
average.

~~~
pg
From the way he phrased it, though, it sounded like for much or all of the
time the net change in LOC was negative.

~~~
anupamkapoor
he adds functionality by removing code :o)

------
dmoney
Has anybody tried (or been made to try) pair programming? Was it cool or did
it suck?

Being somewhat introverted, I think it could be fun to do with a friend, but
with a coworker who I didn't have the same level of rapport with, it would
just be aggravating.

~~~
maxwell
I did it for a college project once. It was fun, mostly because we were
building something we already had defined, so it was just a matter of
implementation and mutually learning the environment (we were using Max/MSP).
It probably worked because we were in unfamiliar territory; if we both knew
the lang inside and out, I bet we would have just bitten off a bigger chunk
and each done our own portion and evolved it further.

I don't think I could do it on a significant project, because I'm always
making a bunch of tiny changes that I wouldn't want to have to
explain/suggest. Collaboration on a single problem is helpful. Collaboration
on a single work of art isn't always. Could you imagine pair painting?

------
alfredp
Pairs programming improves efficiency, because I don't want to look like the
slacker who has to check his email (or reddit or Hacker News) 4+ times per
hour.

------
rms
This is a good example of how news.yc has changed over the last year. Or how
continuously growing, unfragmented communities inevitably change over time.

The first time it was submitted last year, it went to Chapter 5 of the
O'reilly book. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=34193>

This time it goes to an excerpt reposted on a blog.

Speaking of which, there are a lot of good things from the early days of
news.yc that should be reposted. Do we have a repost policy?

I don't want to get banned for reposting things by adding an extra ? to the
end.

~~~
aston
I'm thumbs up on question mark reposts, personally. That said, you can't
really knock the original submitter for linking to this excerpt. There's a lot
of value in highlighting just the important part...

------
DanielBMarkham
And what was the result of this marvelous interlude? The author never tells
us.

~~~
meat-eater
I believe it was for the pretty print code of emacs

